# guarantor credit checking



## CMTJR (19 Aug 2012)

Hi, 

My husband and I have decided to act as a guarantor for my sister. I 100% trust that she will and can pay back the loan, so that is not the problem. 

I am concerned that as a guarantor, how it will effect our credit rating. Within the last year we have applied and been accepted for a morgage, car finance and car insurance. When we spoke to RBS about taking the loan out on my sisters behalf they said it was unlikely to be accepted as we have to much of a footprint on our credit history. 

If we agree to be a guarantor for her through somewhere like Amigo loans, will this still be an issue when they credit check us? When I tried to google the subject it says that they only do a 'soft search' for guarantors but I'm not sure what this means exactly? 

Many thanks.


----------



## serotoninsid (19 Aug 2012)

CMTJR said:


> Within the last year we have applied and been accepted for a morgage, car finance and car insurance.....If we agree to be a guarantor for her through somewhere like Amigo loans, will this still be an issue when they credit check us?



Your aware that this is an irish based forum?
If it is amigo loans that you friend is going through, is that wise given the rate of 
49.9% APR (variable)??


----------

